# Occupying in same space, at the same time



## Ken Morgan (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow.
You couldn't possibly do this if you had claustrophobia.
http://www.jokeroo.com/bin/player.swf?5f9f_f369


----------



## Carol (Jan 19, 2011)

ken morgan said:


> wow.
> You couldn't possibly do this if you had claustrophobia.
> http://www.jokeroo.com/bin/player.swf?5f9f_f369



omg!!


----------



## K-man (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't have claustrophobia!  Still can't do it!!


----------



## seasoned (Jan 20, 2011)

K-man said:


> I don't have claustrophobia! Still can't do it!!


 I felt claustrophobic just watching it.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 20, 2011)

No beans for lunch, either...


----------



## WC_lun (Jan 20, 2011)

That is a little closer than I want to get with anyone I work with


----------



## Flea (Jan 20, 2011)

There's definitely no faking _that_ with mirrors.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 28, 2011)

She could kiss her butt good bye


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 28, 2011)

She single?


----------



## Kacey (Jan 29, 2011)

Why would you _want_ to be able to do that?  :idunno:


----------

